# Crocea, and Maxima Clam (I did a no no)



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok guys I did it and im going to get yelled at.

I bought a Crocea and Maxima clam at my LFS (good price it was 2 for 110.00 and they are incredibly colorful vivid neon blue, etc)

However here is my issue. I know NOTHING about keeping clams... I mean I don't know the first thing about it.

Lighting conditions for this guy are good i've got 800 watts of MH.

However other then that.............what do i need to do to make sure these guys last years in my aquarium?

I read somewhere once they reach Approx 3-4 inches they no longer need to be spot fed?


----------



## syedjilani (Aug 3, 2009)

Keep them on the substrate, if you are using DSB will be good choice for Clams. Just keep chick couple of time that, is there any crab or other Marine creature irritate them from down. The base must be properly covered by substrate otherwise, crabs will kill them. 
Calms are filter feeder, and live under strong light. Do not keep them under shade.
Do not put in cross shape. Just keep them straight on the substrate.
Do not keep them in between to rocks. Both sides should be open, because when it will open completely in day time it will tuck with other rocks, so keep both sides open for big span.
Keep away clams with Anemones. Anemones have very strong sting, which can definitely kill you clams. 

For more information see links below:
Crocea Clam (Tridacna crocea)
Fish & Chips August 1999
Tridacna Clams - Hippopus Clams, Giant Clams, Family Tridacnidae Facts About Clams


----------



## smoothie (Aug 6, 2009)

If you do put them on the sandbed put a flat rock underneath them to give them something to attach to. Get a good calcium, alk and ph test kit


----------

